# New!!! 2.0T TSI Manifold Lever Arm Fix Kit!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Finally an easy fix for a not so easy to deal with problem. Introducing the New ECS 2.0T Gen1 TSI Manifold Lever Arm Fix Kit. Prevent or restore intake manifold flap operation for common P2015 DTC.

Click HERE for your 2.0T Gen1 TSI Manifold Lever Arm Fix Kit



If you've recently been struck with the dreaded P2015 trouble code for a faulty intake manifold runner flap that plagues so many Gen1 2.0T TSI engines, or want to prevent this from happening, we engineered the perfect solution for this common problem! Save time and money by fixing the problem instead of replacing the entire intake!



The ECS Tuning Lever Arm Fix Kit effectively clamps the lever arm back into the intake manifold, maintaining the needed amount of contact to keep the lever arm locked into the drive hex and maintaining a positive seal within the intake manifold.




Click HERE for your 2.0T Gen1 TSI Manifold Lever Arm Fix Kit


----------



## BabaGurGur (Jul 25, 2010)

Where were you last week when I dropped $350 (CAD) on the updated revision manifold kit! AHHH


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BabaGurGur said:


> Where were you last week when I dropped $350 (CAD) on the updated revision manifold kit! AHHH


Well apparently the last revision should be the final, so you should not have problems with it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

BabaGurGur said:


> Where were you last week when I dropped $350 (CAD) on the updated revision manifold kit! AHHH


Sorry! We developed this as fast as we could! 

-James


----------



## DaGGer (Dec 30, 2004)

Its funny as I'm not the only one who just recently replaced their manifold with the latest revision, pretty sure I bought the kit off ECS Tuning but glad that should this ever occur again the fix won't require removing the entire manifold.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

So does anyone have experience with this kit by now? Is this always the fix for the P2015, or is there something that should be checked first?


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

Isn't there a warranty extension for this problem to 120k miles?


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, but I'm past the mileage and I've already checked with the dealer and regional VW person, they're not covering it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## suspicionofignorance (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm getting close to time expire on the 10 yr warranty...still ok on miles...Quest: Is there any way to visually check/test it, to see if it's about to fail or not ?


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

suspicionofignorance said:


> I'm getting close to time expire on the 10 yr warranty...still ok on miles...Quest: Is there any way to visually check/test it, to see if it's about to fail or not ?



that would be nice, that way i can get the dealer to replace it. i just recently had my timing chain stretch and i took a video of the rattle on start up and the dealer replaced all the chains the tensioner and guide rails under warranty, didnt even have to wait til it failed. would be nice to have the same thing happen again lol.


----------



## chard54 (Sep 2, 2018)

Anyone try this out? I've been driving with the p02015 code on and off for about 2 months now. no driveability issues, just the light coming on periodically.


----------



## dganda (Jun 5, 2020)

Old thread bump, but I just installed this part after my warranty replaced (2014) manifold threw a p2015. Rear screw is a total pain (what appears to be a fuel line makes it really cramped), and I couldn't get it all the way tightened down. Front screw isn't easy either for that matter. Still, cleared the code, drove it like I stole it for 20 minutes. Didn't realize how much power I'd lost. Definitely a $50 fix (on sale) that works. Beats paying for an another plastic intake manifold will break every 4--6 years (latest revision notwithstanding maybe).

Also, basically, if you have a p2015 and can see the flapper arm bit that this fits onto, try to push it back in. If you can feel it slide in a bit, this part ought to fix it. It basically fits into the core of the arm that is outside the manifold, clamps down down so that part still can rotate on the teflon washer but doesn't slide out, and seals the vacuum leak caused the the arm sliding out. Thank you, ECS for solving this problem, and hopefully, that rear set screw's not being completely cranked down won't be an issue.


----------



## mcmara (Mar 13, 2021)

dganda said:


> Old thread bump, but I just installed this part after my warranty replaced (2014) manifold threw a p2015. Rear screw is a total pain (what appears to be a fuel line makes it really cramped), and I couldn't get it all the way tightened down. Front screw isn't easy either for that matter. Still, cleared the code, drove it like I stole it for 20 minutes. Didn't realize how much power I'd lost. Definitely a $50 fix (on sale) that works. Beats paying for an another plastic intake manifold will break every 4--6 years (latest revision notwithstanding maybe).
> 
> Also, basically, if you have a p2015 and can see the flapper arm bit that this fits onto, try to push it back in. If you can feel it slide in a bit, this part ought to fix it. It basically fits into the core of the arm that is outside the manifold, clamps down down so that part still can rotate on the teflon washer but doesn't slide out, and seals the vacuum leak caused the the arm sliding out. Thank you, ECS for solving this problem, and hopefully, that rear set screw's not being completely cranked down won't be an issue.


Same for me. Just ordered it for my Audi A3 that had already the intake replaced, and failed again last week. Mounted in less than one hour and fixes the problem completely. Thank you, ECS, for saving me time and money.


----------



## Medrison (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks like an old thread, but new to me. Just installed this in my CC 2015 to clear the P2015 error. The error was gone and the car passed smog check in California. All good, but now two weeks later I got the "Check Engine" lite ON with the same error P2015. I checked the kit and is still there. What is happening?


----------

